# Check This Out!



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

So i just got some new stuff and thought ide give yeah guys a review. 
I got the shaun white true black cargo pants, havent tried em out but they look so damn sweet lol and i threw em on and there so warm.
I got the skull candy TI's and they are very nice, lacks a little base but amazing


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I LOVE my Ti's. People complain about the Bass but I think its right on the money. I listen to a lot of stuff varying from Steve Vai to Mobb Deep so the Ti's are sick. 

Plus the compliments I get for how hott they look is another +


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

How much are the Ti's? I'm thinking of getting them now but I'm on a tight budget because I've been buying alot of gear lately.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Got mine of eBay for 80 shipped. WM had them for 50 2 days ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

i just snagged em off of wm, so the good reviews are nice to hear. you can get them from amazon's other sellers 60 shipped.

Amazon.com: Used and New: Skullcandy Ti Stereo Headphones White


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah i got my for 80 too, kinda regreted it because i just saw em and bought em but w/e i love em and cant wait to hit the slopes


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah but I'm rockin the black/grey w/ the fur. haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

i got a pair of the ti's w/ fur on the way along w/ the skullcrushers. can't wait to get'em!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the sites guys I'll be searchin those for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

just got my ti's. as for the lack of bass issue people frequently bring up...well i can see how some people would have a problem. there's definitely not thumpin bass in these. i could use a touch more...but i don't think it's enough to cause me to return them. the mids and highs on these are really clear too.

edit :: i just played around with the itunes eq and REALLY improved the bass. i brought the low end up and boosted the preamp a bit. here are my settings.


----------

